# Switching tanks



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am embarking on a new project. I need to switch everyting over to a larger aquarium. What would be the best way to do so? Should I just move the substrate over to the new tank? Should I put a layer of mulm or peat down? Should I use most of the old water? Give me some guidance oh wise ones.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I would use peat and the old substrate. Then add however much more is needed.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Same footprint. Just taller. I might add a ittle substrate just to make it a little deeper.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> I would use peat and the old substrate. Then add however much more is needed.


Ditto! Just a light dusting of peat to the bottom of the tank. I have some peat if you need it.

It will probably be pretty messy when adding the old substrate back to the tank and refilling. I would add the substrate and maybe 1/2 tank of water and let the mulm settle back to the bottom. When everything settles, I would lightly vac the top of the substrate then refill partway again and see how it looks, clarity wise.

I did not do this when setting up my 55's with old substrate and tried the HOT to clear the water. I went through 3 cleanings in about an hour (total filter stoppage) and gave up. I let the stuff settle overnight and did a partial water change to remove everything that had settled on top of the substrate.


----------

